# Koi on it's death bed--PLEAE HELP (if you can..)



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm afraid that my beloved butterfly koi has dropsy. When I bought her a bit over a month ago, she had fin rot on her tail where she'd been bitten at. I started aggressive treatment with salt, aquari-sol, and heat. She seemed to go into remission for a bit, but now she's taken a turn for the worse. I noted that beneath her scales looked red, bloody. Her tail seems to be eaten away, she's very bloated and her scales are popping up. I've added heat once again and a dose of aquarisol, as well as increased the amount of oxygen that goes into the tank. I'm afraid that my pursuit is in vain, though. Should I give up on the beautiful fish or keep trying? To my knowledge, dropsy is incurable and at this stage she has very little time left.

if there is ANY way you can suggest that might help, PLEASE suggest. At this point I'm willing to try ANYTHING. (I love my fish very, very much..)


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

As far as I know once the scales show the pine cone type symptoms there is little you can do.

Sorry, I know it is hard, but there is nothing else you can do.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Maracyn, Maracyn II, and Maroxy. 
These are the strong medicines which actually work.
Lose the heat, which only makes bacteria grow faster, and lose the Aquari-sol. Aquarisol has copper in it, and the badguy bacteria killing your fish LOVE copper, and it also makes them grow like crazy. Adding heat & Aquarisol, especially together, is absolutely the LAST thing you'd ever want to do for a fish with a bacterial infection.


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

-____- excuse my profanity, but "damn-it." My modem got hit by a storm before I could read these replies, and my fish died this morning. It's been a learning experience, though, and I'll know what to do better next time. Malafix--or something like that.. It's made with tea leaves? I saw it at our wal-mart today while I was there. Does that do any good? I've heard a lot of people talk about it, but is it really "all-that"?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Melafix & Pimafix work pretty well, yes, and they can be used with other meds & with each other.
They wouldn't have help in this case, but if used early enough they might have kept things from getting that bad.


----------

